# GENTOO su macchine datate...

## maninthebox1

Ciao ragazzi/e

scusate tanto per la stupidità del topic ma sono troppo curioso!

Qualcuno di voi ha ai provato a installare GENTOO su un Pentium-mmx?

anzi specifico....Qualcuno di voi ha ai provato a installare GENTOO, XORG e GNOME  su un Pentium-mmx?

Io ho appena finito questa avventura e devo dire che è stato veramente difficile!...però sono contento del risultato!

edit by randomaze: ho fatto un poco di taglia e incolla e ho riunito tre thread (aperti in tempi diversi) che parlavano dello stesso argomento

edit by cazzantonio: anche ioLast edited by maninthebox1 on Wed Dec 15, 2004 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho installato Gentoo su pentium 200 mmx e sono anche partito dalla stage1 per motivi di spazio del disco..c'ho messo se non sbaglio 5 giorni fra bootstrap e sistema minilae...cmq xorg non c'era proprio...era solo shell

----------

## X-Drum

si zuglio lo ha fatto su un pentium 200 mhz se nn ero ma da stage1 non è una bella scelta...cmq maggiori dettagli te li potrà dare lui....

----------

## maninthebox1

Io ho messo sistema base, xorg e gnome su un pentium-mmx 266 (cloccato)!

non sono partito da bootstrap perchè era troppo da folli! 

sono partito da stage2 perchè partire da stage 1 sarebbe stata una smarmellatura di coglixxx!...tra l'altro, già per mettere tutto ciò che ho messo mi ci sono voluti 6 giorni, mi immagino con il bootstrap!

a dimenticavo...c'è da dire che mi hanno aiutato distcc e altri due PC!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Tue Dec 14, 2004 11:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josuke

pentium 133...con xorg....e enlightenment, è stato un parto

EDIT: in verità era xfree e non xorg

----------

## TwoMinds

...finito in questi giorni... 

```

P166MMX / # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r8 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.9-nitro4 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-nitro4 i586

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.7

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Dec  5 2004, 01:07:36)]

distcc 2.18.2 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.3, 1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.8.5-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.2-r7

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-mmx -O2 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib crypt cups encode extensions f77 fbcon fftw foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib ithreads jpeg libg++ libwww lzo mad mikmod mmx motif ncurses nls pam pdflib perl pic png ppds python quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl svga tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales x86 xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib linguas_it"

```

...fa da gateway/firewall... sopra ci girano samba cups rsyncd bind apache2 squid nfsd boinc... xorg + xfce4 se proprio serve...

----------

## maninthebox1

TwoMinds...HAI UN PICCOLO GRANDE MOSTRO!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io ho gentoo su un vecchi pentium 133 con xorg e windowmaker

----------

## hokusbacco

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi/e
> 
> scusate tanto per la stupidità del topic ma sono troppo curioso!
> 
> Qualcuno di voi ha ai provato a installare GENTOO su un Pentium-mmx?
> ...

 

Io sul mio portatile che e' un Pentium 2 400(ok che e' un'altra architettura pero' e' sempre mmx  :Wink: ), ho installato partendo da stage1, una follia pero' mi sono detto facciamolo, tanto ho il suspend e quindi di notte posso sospendere il processo   :Very Happy:  , alla fine uptime mi dava circa 20 ore, considerate che compilare Qt + Gtk* altre 10 ore globali.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho appena finito questa avventura e devo dire che è stato veramente difficile!...però sono contento del risultato!

 

Ti capisco, anche per me e' stato cosi'

----------

## mouser

Ho a casa un Pentium200MMX con ISA, PCI e quant'altro....

... sono circa 2 mesi che cerco di bootare con la 2004.2 (lo so, probabilmente e' troppo recente) senza risultato.

Anche altre distro (slack9.1/10, crux, knoppix, phlak, morphix) ed altri os (openBSD, freeBSD) non bootano.... 

.... sono riuscito a farci andare una Suse 8.0.... ma tenderei ad evitarla......

----------

## gaffiere

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ... sono circa 2 mesi che cerco di bootare con la 2004.2 (lo so, probabilmente e' troppo recente) senza risultato.
> 
> Anche altre distro (slack9.1/10, crux, knoppix, phlak, morphix) ed altri os (openBSD, freeBSD) non bootano.... 
> 
> 

 

la butto lì: data la datazione dell'architettura forse non supporta il boot da CD

see ya

----------

## mouser

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la butto lì: data la datazione dell'architettura forse non supporta il boot da CD 
> 
> 

 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .... sono riuscito a farci andare una Suse 8.0.... ma tenderei ad evitarla......
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Credo proprio di aver bootato con Suse.... si, ho proprio bootato con suse.

Pensavo.... se booto con quella, configuro la scheda di rete, e' possibile che riesca a installare la gentoo da remoto????

magari parlo per assurdo   :Laughing: 

----------

## gaffiere

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo proprio di aver bootato con Suse.... si, ho proprio bootato con suse.
> 
> 

 

ops... sorry, questa mattina sono io che non sono ancora riuscito a bootare  :Embarassed: 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pensavo.... se booto con quella, configuro la scheda di rete, e' possibile che riesca a installare la gentoo da remoto????
> 
> 

 

volendo si: dovrebbe essere lo stesso procedimento dell'installare gentoo a partire da un'altra distro live. appro: provato a vedere se ti riesce di bootare con knoppix? così potresti seguire papale papale la guida.  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## lavish

Cmq.. non mi sembra [OT] questo topic.... forse sarebbe meglio rimuoverlo dal titolo, no?

----------

## mouser

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provato a vedere se ti riesce di bootare con knoppix? così potresti seguire papale papale la guida.
> 
> 

 

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche altre distro (slack9.1/10, crux, knoppix, phlak, morphix) 
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi sa che devi riavviare il sistema, sei in kernel panic   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Cmq.. non mi sembra [OT] questo topic.... forse sarebbe meglio rimuoverlo dal titolo, no?

 

Concordo... e magari un titolo più significativo tipo "Gentoo su macchine datate", oppure "Too Old For Gentoo? NO"

----------

## maninthebox1

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ho a casa un Pentium200MMX con ISA, PCI e quant'altro....
> 
> ... sono circa 2 mesi che cerco di bootare con la 2004.2 (lo so, probabilmente e' troppo recente) senza risultato.
> 
> Anche altre distro (slack9.1/10, crux, knoppix, phlak, morphix) ed altri os (openBSD, freeBSD) non bootano.... 
> ...

 

Guarda anche io ho un pc del dopoguerra!

pentium-mmx 266, supporto pci , isa e quant'altro però il boot me lo fa tranquillamente con qualsiasi distro! (quelle per i686 non vanno tutte le altre si)

che processore è? e che modello di scheda madre?

hai mai provato ad aggiornare il bios?

tornando al discorso del titolo del topic....

ok...lo cambio. Se mi dite che può andar bene! Io non sapevo proprio cosa inzepparci come titolo!

----------

## Mistobaan

Scusate ma la compilazione non la si puo' far fare tutta ad una macchina di supporto?

configurando distcc con il solo host remoto??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Per quello che so io, distcc può solo aiutare!

per esempio la compilazione di Kde non è supportata da distcc qui dovresti farla esclusivamente con la macchina che ti interessa!

un modo forse c'è! Compilare tutto su una macchina più veloce, però sistemando il make.conf in modo generico o in modo che supporti la macchina interessata, e poi trasferire l'HD sul computer per cui hai fatto il tutto!

Non sono sicuro di quello che ho detto perciò non uccidetemi se ho detto una stronzata!!

----------

## gaffiere

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa che devi riavviare il sistema, sei in kernel panic  

 

hai proprio ragione... ragazzi, urge dose massiccia di caffeina... o più nanna!   :Laughing: 

sorry mouser   :Rolling Eyes: 

see ya

----------

## mouser

tranquillo gaffiere, si scherza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

Ma solo a me e` morto sulla compilazione di glibc???   :Twisted Evil: 

pentium 125 mmx 64MB di RAM e 512 di swap, il disco era 2GB e quindi di piu' non potevo: dopo circa 6 ore di compilazione kswapd comincia a killare processi perche' non c'e` piu' spazio in memoria.

sigh   :Crying or Very sad: 

Lo stage 3 e` una soluzione, lo so, ma mi ispirava l'avventura (se no ci metto il diavoletto, e penso che lo faro` - ok questa era ot)

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  ...  il disco era 2GB e quindi di piu' non potevo: dopo circa 6 ore di compilazione kswapd comincia a killare processi perche' non c'e` piu' spazio in memoria. ...

 

Puoi sempre procurarti un HD + grosso...  I moduli di ram (immagino EDO) dovresti tovarli nei negozzi di "antiquariato per PC" o mercatini...

Non ARRENDERTI!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Ma solo a me e` morto sulla compilazione di glibc???  
> 
> pentium 125 mmx 64MB di RAM e 512 di swap, il disco era 2GB e quindi di piu' non potevo: dopo circa 6 ore di compilazione kswapd comincia a killare processi perche' non c'e` piu' spazio in memoria.
> 
> sigh  
> ...

 

Io ho installato Gentoo su un hd da 1,6 gb se non sbaglio (o 1, :Cool:  naturalmente partendo dallo stage1

----------

## ogeidix

Riporto la mia breve esperienza:

pentium mmx 233, stage 1, nessun aiuto tipo distcc

2 giorni di lavoro per il sistema senza X

a sentire le vostre esperienze me la sono cavata con poco  :Wink: 

Siccome prevedo altre installazioni su pentium >=  a un 233

potreste dirmi se vale la pena configurare distcc con un solo host remoto

(ho un pentium 4 che potrebbe aiutare in questi casi)

o se ci sono altre soluzioni ?

Grazie

-- ogeidix

PS siccome potrei usare altri pc potenti (ma usati male "finestre"  :Sad:   ), è possibile utilizzare distcc su livecd ?

----------

## mouser

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siccome prevedo altre installazioni su pentium >= a un 233 
> 
> potreste dirmi se vale la pena configurare distcc con un solo host remoto 
> ...

 

quoto.... interessa anche a me...... poiche' posso collegargli un Pentium-M 1,6 e un Pentium Mobile 1400

----------

## Ferdinando

Ho pensato ad una soluzione: potrei creare un'immagine ext2 da un paio di giga, montarla in loopback, chroottarmi e poi fare lo stage 1 dal  pentium4 del mio portatile con le flags per pentium-mmx: infine, targzippare in un paio di cd e ricopiare sul disco (no, non mi va di comprarne uno nuovo, anche se con un po' di fortuna forse riesco a rubarne uno a mio zio da aggiungergli) del pentium: otterrei una gentoo binaria ma ottimizzata. Il problema e` che non potrei comunque aggiornarlo. In ogni caso sarebbe difficile: non ha schede di rete ne' usb e si collega solo con un modem 56k...

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Ho pensato ad una soluzione: potrei creare un'immagine ext2 da un paio di giga, montarla in loopback, chroottarmi e poi fare lo stage 1 dal  pentium4 del mio portatile con le flags per pentium-mmx: infine, targzippare in un paio di cd e ricopiare sul disco

 

Cerca nel forum... sarebbe quello che viene amichevolmente chiamato Stage 4  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

A me sembrava una follia mettere gentoo su un pentium 3 1ghz... sinceramente non ho mai pensato che fosse fattibile (ok magari in linea teorica...) su macchine più vecchie

Apprezzo tantissimo gentoo, ma attaccarsi troppo ad una distribuzione tanto da volerla usare dovunque mi pare un'esagerazione... soprattutto se la scelta è autolesionista   :Wink: 

In questi casi una slack funziona benissimo... oppure una debian

----------

## Ferdinando

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cerca nel forum... sarebbe quello che viene amichevolmente chiamato Stage 4 

 

Se ti riferisci a questo il mio problema e` simile ma non e` lo stesso: devo fare un backup, si', ma non del mio disco. Il mio problema (chiamiamolo cosi') non e` il targz, e` installare tutto su un disco virtuale come se fossi sull'altra macchina...

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> devo fare un backup, si', ma non del mio disco. Il mio problema (chiamiamolo cosi') non e` il targz, e` installare tutto su un disco virtuale come se fossi sull'altra macchina...

 

Non ci sono grosse differenze, a patto di sistemare l'fstab per riflettere il nuovo disco, fare il setup di grub/lilo e poco altro  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non ci sono grosse differenze, a patto di sistemare l'fstab per riflettere il nuovo disco, fare il setup di grub/lilo e poco altro 

 

+ ricompilare il mondo con nuove CFLAGS (il pentium-mmx e` i586, o sbaglio?) + compilarsi un kernel adeguato al nuovo sistema + utilizzare altre USE perche' dubito che su un paio di giga possa mettere tutto quello che uso sul portatile (circa 5 giga)   :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## maninthebox1

la cosa dello stage 4 penso sia buona! ma non l'ho mai provata!

per quanto riguarda l'uso di distcc...(non ricordo chi ha fatto la domanda)...penso sia molto comodo soprattutto se devi fare installazioni su macchine che non sono abituate e create per reggere carichi esorbitanti, come portatili e macchine preistoriche!

arrivando al dunque...anche se non è possibile usarlo con tutti i pacchett,i è sicuramente un buon metodo per risparmiare tempo e per alleggerire il carico alla macchina, quindi ne consiglio l'uso!

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> + ricompilare il mondo con nuove CFLAGS (il pentium-mmx e` i586, o sbaglio?) 
> 
> ciao

 

si il pentium-mmx è i586!

----------

## TwoMinds

...il problema è solo uno: avere tanta pazienza...

...se si può si va di distcc... nella mia rete ho PIII 450 Athlon1800+ e questo benedetto P166MMX che non ho detto ho overclockato a 200 MHz... 

...compilo tutto con distcc da qualsiasi pc... ovvio i due più potenti non usano il lento... compreso KDE (tranne kdewebdev mi sembra)... tanto i pacchetti a cui non piace la compilazione distribuita non la usano... ho inserito alcune USE come multitarget e cross per binutils e gcc... la compilazione con distcc dà molti meno problemi... 

...per le glibc meno male che esiste la USE userlocales!!!... vitale su un vecchio pc... uhm... sono tentato di prendere un i486 e metterci Gentoo o ripescare il P75 clockato a 90... gh gh gh...

----------

## silverhand

Ciao a Tutti,

E' la terza volta che ci provo ma ogni volta un problema nuovo.

Ora vorrei provare a reinstallare la mia distro preferita Gentoo, ma il mio grande dubbio. Che sw ci metto:

Ora il mio pc è vecchio K6-2 500Mhz e quindi pensavo:

Scartare Gnome o Kde!

a.Kernel 2.6

1.Openbox (window manager)

2.Sylpheed (client posta)

3.Mozzilla (browser)

4.Squid

5.ssh

6.noip (client)

7.OpenOffice

8.Qmail (server)

altro, che dite???Last edited by silverhand on Thu Dec 30, 2004 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dipende cosa hai bisogno. La scelta del sw e' personale e secondo i bisogni che si hanno

----------

## randomaze

 *silverhand wrote:*   

> Ora il mio pc è vecchio K6-2 500Mhz e quindi pensavo:

 

Bene, allora magari rinomina il topic con qualcosa tipo "Che software per una workstation datata", così é più chiaro  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3.Mozzilla (browser)

 

Il Lucertolone intero? Io penserei meglio a FireFox....

 *Quote:*   

> 4.Squid

 

Ma si tratta di una workstation o di un server? Perché non cpaisco la motivazione di squid....

 *Quote:*   

> 7.OpenOffice

 

Se non ne hai assoluto bisogno fai un pensierino su qualcosa di più leggero tipo abiword....

 *Quote:*   

> 8.Qmail (server)

 

Stessi pensieri di squid.

----------

## silverhand

Ok ho modificato il titolo   :Smile: 

Per il mio Pc è un vecchio pc che ora uso come workstation di backup (giusto per vedere tool grafici) e per provare varie cose in ambito server!

Appena sarò abbastanza bravo con gentoo la voglio installare anche sul mio AMD a 64 bit ma per ora non mi fido (non sono ancora all'altezza!)

Squid lo metto perchè ero riuscito a configurarlo e mi fa da proxy per gli altri Pc.

Stesso discorso per Qmail.

L'ultima cosa server che vorrei mettere è Apache, ma un passo alla volta.  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Io direi che se vuoi imparare bene ad utilizzare gentoo, e' meglio che ci batti la testa subito.

Magari con qualche difficolta' (anche se sul forum di 3d se ne trovano a valanghe) ti direi di provarlo su AMD64 per vari motivi:

1) Se, anche con fatica, riesci alla fine a tirare su gentoo su un AMD64, credo che dopo non avrai piu' bisogno di aprire 3d simili a questo; alias='conoscerai molto bene gentoo'   :Wink: 

2) Mi hanno detto (e l'ultima conferma l'ho avuta ieri sera da federico) che veder girare gentoo su AMD64 e' un piacere, ed anche i tempi vari di installazione, emersione, ecc. si riducono drasticamente rispetto al K6.

Tutto questo ovviamente IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## silverhand

Ok ma anche per quello che sw ci metto,

Questo è il mio grande dilemma con Linux, a parte la configurazione che vabbè con calma la si impara, ma trovare il sw giusto senza avere decine di tool inutili e il mio principale problema.

Ho provato a emergiare lo Gnome sul K6, risultato disco pieno e duemila programmi che non so che cacchio facciano, inoltre nel cercare di cancellare gli inutili devo aver fatto danno con il world e adesso non mi emergia più con 

emerge -u world

----------

## randomaze

 *silverhand wrote:*   

> Appena sarò abbastanza bravo con gentoo la voglio installare anche sul mio AMD a 64 bit ma per ora non mi fido (non sono ancora all'altezza!)

 

Beh, non é più difficile di un normale PC, magari qualche volta ci devi sbattere la testa un poco di più ma non credo che sia particolarmente difficile.

 *Quote:*   

> Squid lo metto perchè ero riuscito a configurarlo e mi fa da proxy per gli altri Pc.
> 
> Stesso discorso per Qmail.
> 
> L'ultima cosa server che vorrei mettere è Apache, ma un passo alla volta. 

 

Ah, ok. Queste cose non le avevi dette prima  :Razz: 

----------

## silverhand

Secondo me il problema non è la difficoltà di installazione,

che credo comunque limitata (segui il tutoriale e va quasi sempre tutto bene!), ma la dispersione che si ha nei programmi/uso delle USE flag.

Esempio:

Installo tutto e diciamo che metto su dcrom e un logger qualsiasi!

Poi cosa metto gnome, se lo emergo per provarlo mi tira dietro una marea di programmini, e se voglio toglierlo non so se questi servono o no e mi perdo, alla fine finisce che cancello qualcosa che serviva.

L'untima volta con un etc-update che mi ha sovrascritto i file di configurazione   :Embarassed: 

Ora vorrei installare solo quello che mi serve e per questo voglio o togliere le cose inutili (tipo Gnome) e mettere solo quelle che uso o rifare tutto da capo preventivando cosa installare!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silverhand wrote:*   

> L'untima volta con un etc-update che mi ha sovrascritto i file di configurazione

 

Beh, quello non é un problema di etc-update  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silverhand

Scusa mi sono espresso male, fesso io che non ho letto attentamente gli how-to e la documentazione!!!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Presente! Sto giusto installando xorg ora sul PMMX200. E' da qualche giorno che ci lavoro ma le soddisfazioni arrivano.  :Smile: 

Sono partito da stage1, ccache e distcc, disabilitato prontamente perchÃ© tanto non serviva. Ora leggo "gli sviluppatori di xfree disabilitano distcc nell'ebuild" perÃ² xorg non ha niente di relativo a distcc nella sua ebuild... forse che funzioni? Boh, per ora io l'ho rimesso su e l'unica volta che ha tentato di usare distcc (per reiserfsprogs) avevo l'host spento... d'oh!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Da quello che ho sentito, non tutti i programmi hanno il supporto per distcc quindi per alcune compilazioni distcc non viene usato. Per il discorso più host, credo che più potenza di calcolo hai meglio è, infine per il discorso live io l'ho fatto con una knoppix, ho configurato distcc e funzionava.

----------

## ogeidix

Il problema per usare host distcc su live-cd è

che le versioni di gcc e glibc di tutti i nodi di compilazione devono

essere uguali...

Io uso gcc 3.4 ... qualcuno sa di un live-cd con questa versione di gcc ?

Mi sarebbe molto utile !

Domandina: se voglio usare distcc su di un pc da liveCD ho bisogno

di un po' di swap  /  spazio su hdd per /tmp ? o mi basta la ram ?

(naturalmente distcc lo uso su pc potenti quindi con minimo 521 M di ram)

----------

## Manuelixm

ogeidx hai perfettamente ragione, mi ero dimenticato di dirlo, per il distcc ci sarebbe questa distro, ma non so se funziona, ci sono delle note non favorevoli.

http://opendoorsoftware.com/cgi/http.pl?p=distccKNOPPIX

----------

## C4RD0Z4

edit by randomaze: topic aperto il 14/02/05 di cui ho fatto il merge con i precedenti sull'argomento 

Ciao a tutti,

secondo voi è possibile resuscitare un vecchio pc con Gentoo. Le caratteristiche sono:

Pentium MMX 200 o 233 Mhz, 32 o 64 MB di RAM, 1GB di HD.

Cosa ne dite?

----------

## ares

Il mio è un pentium 266, 128 di ram e 10 di giga per l'hd

Di resuscitarlo lo puoi anche fare, ma tieni da conto che ci vuole parecchio tempo per compilare ( specie se metti xorg ), io in genere aggiorno le cose + importanti , il resto pian piano....quindi volendo puoi anche farlo

----------

## mouser

Forse l'unica cosa per la quale devi stare attento è la quantità di roba che ci metti dentro....... mi sembra che 1GB sia un pò pochino!

Per il resto...... compra un bel pò di caffè, qualche dvd ed un buon libro e non ci sono problemi a tirare su un pc così

 :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

La soluzione migliore è partire da uno stage 3. Ma devi usarlo come server o come desktop?

----------

## ares

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il resto...... compra un bel pò di caffè, qualche dvd ed un buon libro e non ci sono problemi a tirare su un pc così
> 
> 

 

Ho avuto tempo per leggermi il Signore degli Anelli e lo Hobbit  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh... su un 233 Mh con 1 gb di hd direi che una distribuzione minimale (senza X che ci vorrebbe un'infinità a compilarlo) e usata come server ci può stare....

Comunque considererei di partire da uno stage 3, o se proprio vuoi compilare quantomeno da stage 2 (evita il bootstrap che ci potrebbe mettere giorni  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## funkoolow

C4RD0Z4, è stato esattamente quello che ho fatto io. ho preso un vecchio pc che non usavo più e c'ho fatto un mio serverino con gentoo. non è granchè performante (p2@600) ma è meglio di niente  :Wink: 

ah, io sono partito da uno stage 2  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> (p2@600)

 

?

I pentium 2 arrivano fino a tanto?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

rettifico, l'hd è di 2.35GB e la RAM è di 40MB. L' utilizzo sarà quello di navigare su internet e leggere la posta. Comunque per ora il progetto è accantonato, perchè il lettore di cd non funge  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

La Ram mi sembra pochina.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

bhe con 40mb di ram ci navighi con links e scarichi la posta con mutt e sei hai una sk audio di ascolti gli ogg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

usa lo stage 3 e il packages cd. 

In pochissimo tempo hai tutto e non devi compilare quesi nulla, al limite ricompili poi quelle che ti servono  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

Io ho installato gentoo su un i486 a 75Mhz, 8MB di ram e 350 di hd con una chroot, ovvero, dato che l'hd é pcmcia l'ho installato sul mio desktop e poi l'ho usato e va perfettamente. Potresti fare lo stesso tu compilando però con tutte le impostazioni del pc finale.

----------

## solka

io sono riuscito a installare gentoo su un pII 233 con 16mb di ram da stage1...

è fattibilissimo, ma ti conviene partire dallo stage 3  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   *solka wrote:*   

> io sono riuscito a installare gentoo su un pII 233 con 16mb di ram da stage1...
> 
> è fattibilissimo, ma ti conviene partire dallo stage 3 

 quanto tempo ci hai messa e che programmi ha instalato? :Shocked: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...Pentium MMX 166@200... 64 MB di RAM... 4+1 GB...

```

P166MMX ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.10-cko3 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-cko3 i586 Pentium MMX

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.9

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  9 2005, 18:15:19)]

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.8.5-r3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-mmx -march=pentium-mmx -O2 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=pentium-mmx -march=pentium-mmx -O2 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzlib cross crypt cups curl dedicated encode extensions f77 fbcon fftw font-server foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib ithreads jpeg libg++ libwww lzo mad mikmod mmx motif multitarget ncurses nls opengl pam pdflib perl pic png ppds python quicktime readline samba sdl sftplogging spell ssl svga tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET

```

...da stage1... con xorg + xfce4 proprio quando serve... fa da gateway e gestisce un po' di server per la rete casalinga... basta avere pazienza... tanto se è un server è up 24/7...

...tempi vari: per installazione 3/4 giorni... glibc in 7 ore circa... xorg più o meno stesso tempo... gcc in 4 ore circa...

...tra l'altro: il mio pc fisso è un Pentium3 450... la compilazione su una macchina così aumenta decisamente le prestazioni... il tempo "perso" a compilare vale la candela...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se non hai una macchina dove creare i pacchetti (-march=i686) e poi spostarli li (usandola come binhost) non 

pensare manco lontanamente a gentoo.

se si, usa 

```

-march=i686 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer
```

come CFLAGS, e come USE=

```
-* flag1 flag2 flagN
```

controllando bene ogni singola che addi, xche su quell'hw (ma sopratutto con quella poca memoria) significa che mangi risorse preziose.

vedi di disabilitare cose relativamente inutili come java, nls

in effetti, per quella configurazione ti consiglio una debian woody 3.0a con le dovute patch di sicurezza, oppure

una slackware.

fossi in te metterei debian o se e' un router, freebsd 4/openbsd 3.6.

----------

## xchris

 *solka wrote:*   

> io sono riuscito a installare gentoo su un pII 233 con 16mb di ram da stage1...
> 
> è fattibilissimo, ma ti conviene partire dallo stage 3 

 

sei il mio eroe!

16 mb? azzo...

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

pII 166@233 256 mb ram. Partito da stage3 e usando i precompilati. Ci metti un po per il kernel ma il resto si fa in tempi relativamente accettabili. Poi si aggiorna il tutto a poco a poco

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *solka wrote:*   io sono riuscito a installare gentoo su un pII 233 con 16mb di ram da stage1...
> 
> è fattibilissimo, ma ti conviene partire dallo stage 3  
> 
> sei il mio eroe!
> ...

 

 eh si, ma il punto e' mantenerla aggiornata quella macchina.. installando lo stage3 e' = a copiare dei file dal cd al pc. ma al 99% quei file sono obsoleti (o inadeguati, vedi advisory di sicurezza/ bug pubblicati) appena messi su.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si, quello si. Infatti va aggiornata sicuramente. Ma una volta che hai un server up che te frega? se tanto deve rimanere su 24/24...

----------

## [hammerfall]

concordo.. e poi puoi sempre lanciare emerge dando un discreto valore di nice cosi' ricompili per tutto il tempo inutilizzato senza rubare tempo alle applicazioni che ti servono (leggi fw o altri gingilli vari ^_^ )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> si, quello si. Infatti va aggiornata sicuramente. Ma una volta che hai un server up che te frega? se tanto deve rimanere su 24/24...

 

te frega che ti bucano. e ti usano come relay per spam/dosnet/altre belle cose varie. vuoi questo?  :Smile: 

----------

## solka

Ci ho messo un bel po', e comunque è stato un gioco più che altro.

Infatti come dice Fonderia è difficilissimo aggiornare una macchina del genere, tant'è che non so da quanto tempo non faccio un emerge sync là sopra.

Anche perchè per un emerge sync ci mette 30 minuti, solo per la lista di file.

Se avete tempo da perdere e volete divertirvi provate pure, ma conviene fare in modo diverso  :Smile: 

Per aggiornarlo avevo provato a creare un ambiente chrootato sul mio pc principale e creare i pacchetti...ti porta via cmq tanto tempo...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

in linea puramente integralista&teorica, esportare via quel che vuoi tu [nfs/samba] la tua cartella del portage da un'altra macchina più veloce?

Cmq torniamo alla realtà, questi sono begli hack IMHO, ma poco pratici. anche io sarei tentato di usar gentoo, perchè è l'unica distro che posso dire di conoscere bene. ma se dovessi metter su una macchina simile, analizzerei prima che ci devo fare e poi farei la mia scelta [in ambito reti, non disdegnerei una *BSD ad es]

----------

## radiant

Ciao a tutti, il mio dubbio è per l'appunto quello che ho messo in oggetto del messaggio.

Descrizione sintetica della macchina:

- Pentium II 350

- 128 MB RAM

- HD 6,3 GB (+ HD 30 GB tutto Windows, pressochè intoccabile perchè quasi pieno)

- Sch. video Intel i740

Ora, a parte il disco da 30 GB, intoccabile mio malgrado per la marea di dati sopra e per la necessità di tenere Windows per esigenze familiari (...), il resto è tutto Linux-abile. Sull'altro disco (/dev/hdc) ci ho piazzato la Slackware 10.1, con cui però non mi trovo più tanto dopo aver provato la Gentoo sul portatile.

Dunque, se il sottoscritto volesse installare un bel sistemino Gentoo anche sul computer fisso, la cosa sarebbe secondo voi fattibile o rischia di essere un'operazione azzardata e una perdita del (considerevole) tempo impiegato per installazione-compilazione-tuning?

Qualcuno di voi ha già fatto qualcosa del genere?

C'è qualche risorsa specifica per Gentoo sull'installazione con hardware di questo genere (di qualche anno fa ma non vecchissimo)?

(Non consigliatemi di comprarmi una workstation nuova  :Rolling Eyes: ... lo vorrei molto, ma ho già speso per il portatile e il portafoglio langue  :Sad:  e non posso far altro che sperare in un regalo da parte dei genitori!)

Grazie per qualunque suggerimento.

Lorenzo

----------

## Yoghi

Certo è un'ottima idea, gentoo è ideale per sistemi un po datati  :Wink:  Se non vuoi perdere tempo ti consiglio di partire da uno stage 3 ottimizzato per pII per il resto 6.3Gb nn sono molti ma se tieni il sistema minimale dovrebbero essere piu che sufficenti (io ho gentoo su un Hdd da 4.3gb con Gnome installato) .

----------

## matttions

Vai tranx

io ho un PII 400 Mh 256 Mb di Ram.

fa da serverino ma se parti dallo stage 3 con due giorni di hard-working te la cavi ..

[incluso il tuning e la messa a punto ]

----------

## Ic3M4n

confermo! io ho fatto tutto da stage1 in circa una settimana di compilazione... tanto non avevo fretta, era  un pc che in quel momento non mi serviva e dovevo metterlo al lavoro per un lavoro d'ufficio di tipo minimale. quindi gnome + OOo-bin + multimedia.

----------

## radiant

Mi sa che dovrò aspettare allora che i miei vadano in vacanza per fare l'operazione fatidica...  :Razz:  Così avrò il tempo che mi serve. No, scherzo, magari riesco anche prima, avvisando opportunamente gli utenti! Anche perchè finora non ho su particolari documenti, ma se devo aggiungere qualcosa o raffinare troppo l'ambiente mi spiace sovrascrivere tutto. Per la tempistica vedremo.

Comunque pensavo anche io ad un utilizzo del genere, non particolari cose se non un window manager un po' carino (un semplice WMaker, che sto apprezzando veramente molto, o Gnome), Openoffice (sotto slack gira, quindi...), qualche lettore multimediale... cose così insomma. Sperando che la grafica non ne risenta! La i740, a quanto posso sperimentare, non mi rende molto bene neppure in 2D. Almeno sotto la slackware, ma forse dovrei documentarmi per vedere se si riesce a migliorare la cosa. Ma questo è un altro discorso (malediz... potenzialmente OT!).

Grazie mille per la rapidità delle vostre risposte! Se avete ulteriori suggerimenti, sarò felicissimo di accoglierli!

Lo'

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh... se parti dallo stage 2 ti consiglio di armarti di tanta pazienza  :Wink: 

In ogni caso dipende cosa ci vuoi fare... aggiornarlo spesso penso sarebbe uno stress notevole per un pc così datato  :Rolling Eyes:  (specie per un hd visto che deve stare a giorni interi a compilare...)

Se tu avessi tanta ram (> 512 mega... meglio un giga) potresti usare la via della compilazione in ram  :Wink:  (c'è un ottimo mod per portage fatto da fonderia digitale)

Magari usa un'installazione grp (stage 3) e compila solo lo stretto necessario...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Certo è un'ottima idea, gentoo è ideale per sistemi un po datati 

 

se hai una decina d'anni da perdere a compilare  :Razz: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se tu avessi tanta ram (> 512 mega... meglio un giga) potresti usare la via della compilazione in ram 

  ed io che pensavo che il supporto ai 512 mb della scheda madre fosse una cosa da pentium3! giuro che non ho mai visto un pentiumII con 1GB di ram

----------

## SilverXXX

Magari se vuoi un ambiente un pò più completo di wmaker e altri wm simili, puoi usare xfce, leggero e completo.

----------

## !equilibrium

se usi e configuri a dovere un kernel 2.6 con NPTL, e utilizzi pure la compilazione tramite TMPFS (vedi thread di fonderia) hai delle buone performance in generale; discorso diverso se vuoi installarci un DE o un WM, li sta a te la scelta e valutare pro e contro.

la mia esperienza in merito: Pentium2 300Mhz con 512Mb che fa da file server su RAID5 SATA (con samba+antivirus), faxserver, printerserver, portage server (tramite http-replicator), portage mirror sync, proxy per internet, backup, apache+php+mysql+postgresql+subversion... e nel tempo libero fa girare pure SetiBoinc

il tutto serve tranquillamente una 10 di client gentoo senza fare una piega.

----------

## X-Act!

Se non devi farci cose troppo particolari e se non sei un super patito dell'ottimizzazione estrema (forse ogni buon utente Gentoo dovrebbe esserlo?) considera che io ho messo su un PII 400 con 128MB di ram con stage3 + GPR in circa mezz'ora compreso kde (3.3 mi pare), xfce e non mi ricordo più cos'altro. Le prestazioni sono tranquillamente al di sopra della mandrake che avevo prima senza nessun tuning estremo. Certo è abbastanza odioso usare programmi compilati con use flag che qualcun'altro ha scelto per te ( :Mad:  ) ma si può sopravvivere...

EDIT: quasi dimenticavo: il tutto su una partiziona da 2 Gb!

----------

## silian87

Io gentoo l'ho messo su un portatile K6-2 con 300mhz e 32mb di ram... un po' di distcc, ma poi con window maker andava da dio (anche con xfce)

----------

## .:chrome:.

io scrivo, in questo momento da una macchina identica a quella che hai tu (per altro installato da stage 1)

armati di pazienza, se vuoi iniziare da stage 1, ma poi per la configurazione non c'è nulla di diverso da un beloce P4

----------

## GiRa

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> 6.3Gb nn sono molti ma se tieni il sistema minimale dovrebbero essere piu che sufficenti

 

??? Io ho KDE, XFCE, Apache2 + PHP5, ALSA, Jack, Rosegarden, Ardour, Audacity, Timidity, FluidSynth, Hydrogen, JackRack, XMame + GXMame, OpenOfficeOrg, XMMS + vari plugin, MPlayer, sorgenti di 3 release del kernel, FireFox, K3B, XChat (solo per citare le cose più grosse) con TUTTI i sorgenti dentro a distfiles e sto in 5 giga. Non mi pare di avere un sistema tanto minimale  :Very Happy: 

PS: i binari sono per AMD64 quindi anche più grossi. EHheheheh

----------

## radiant

Anzitutto grazie per le numerosissime repliche! Sono proprio contento di trovare riscontri in così gran quantità: è segno di vitalità del forum e di disponibilità dei partecipanti. Per uno come me, abbastanza nuovo da queste parti (sarà il quinto o sesto post che inserisco...) è molto confortante.

Detto questo... vediamo...

 *Quote:*   

> ed io che pensavo che il supporto ai 512 mb della scheda madre fosse una cosa da pentium3! giuro che non ho mai visto un pentiumII con 1GB di ram

 

Ho come motherboard una banalissima ATX del '98 e le specifiche riportano: "Maximum memory for SDRAM is up to 384 MB; EDO RAM is up to 768 MB". Potrei ampliare la memoria, ma dovrei trovare qualche banco di occasione. Ora sto su 2 x 64 MB. Non è detto che non possa acquistare, ma sinceramente preferirei tenere anche quei pochi soldi per comprare un pc nuovo.

 *Quote:*   

> ??? Io ho KDE, XFCE, Apache2 + PHP5, ALSA, Jack, Rosegarden, Ardour, Audacity, Timidity, FluidSynth, Hydrogen, JackRack, XMame + GXMame, OpenOfficeOrg, XMMS + vari plugin, MPlayer, sorgenti di 3 release del kernel, FireFox, K3B, XChat (solo per citare le cose più grosse) con TUTTI i sorgenti dentro a distfiles e sto in 5 giga. Non mi pare di avere un sistema tanto minimale  
> 
> PS: i binari sono per AMD64 quindi anche più grossi. EHheheheh

 

Ottimo! Piacerebbe pure a me un sistemino così!  :Very Happy:  Mah, sul portatile ci sono vicino, ho anche Gnome (sono un indeciso dei desktop manager...) e qualcosa che non mi serve e che vedrò di tirar via (KEdu...).

 *Quote:*   

> aggiornarlo spesso penso sarebbe uno stress notevole per un pc così datato  (specie per un hd visto che deve stare a giorni interi a compilare...)

 

Finora l'hd (un quantum fireball mi sembra) non mi ha mai tradito. Certo non è molto performante per gli standard odierni, un po' sicuramente soffrirebbe. Penso che andrò di stage3, così il sistema va, poi farò una cernita di quello che mi serve.

Ehehehe, se ci sono ulteriori commenti...  :Wink: 

Lo'[/code]

----------

## bender86

Se temi che l'installazione possa portare via troppo tempo, puoi spostare temporaneamente il disco su un computer più performante.

In ogni caso, con 128 mega di ram, non dovresti avere grossi problemi. Io ho un Cyrix 166 MHz, con 24 mega di ram, e una scheda video S3 Virge PCI (che mi sembra sia VESA 1.0). E' abbastanza fluido con fvwm, lo usavo principalmente per navigare con links in modalità grafica, anche se bastava un sito con qualche immagine per riempire la memoria e swappare, rallentando tutto. Tutto quanto, escluso il portage tree e il sorgente del kernel, occupava meno di 400 mega di spazio su disco.

----------

## sanchan

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

>  *Yoghi wrote:*   Certo è un'ottima idea, gentoo è ideale per sistemi un po datati  
> 
> se hai una decina d'anni da perdere a compilare 

 

Mai sentito parlare di distcc neh?  :Smile: 

----------

## oleo

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> Mai sentito parlare di distcc neh? 

 

Occhio che non è la panacea di tutti i mali... niente compilazione del kernel, niente openoffice (7 ore su un AMD 700)... solo per l'ordinaria amministrazione... in più il povero portatitlino non gradirà molto, con questo caldo, compilazioni massive. IMHO.

PS: Di openoffice vanno molto più che bene i binari! Tanto non si ha bisogno di performance estreme mentre si usa il pc come macchina da scrivere...

----------

## Diggs

Io su 300 mhz, 128 mb, scheda i740, 8 giga. Molto tempo ma tanta soddisfazione (stage 1).

----------

## sanchan

 *oleo wrote:*   

>  *sanchan wrote:*   Mai sentito parlare di distcc neh?  
> 
> Occhio che non è la panacea di tutti i mali... niente compilazione del kernel,

 

Il kernel può essere compilato tranquillamente con distcc. 

cd /usr/src/linux

make CC=distcc -j4

make CC=distcc -j4 modules_install

 *Quote:*   

>  niente openoffice (7 ore su un AMD 700)... solo per l'ordinaria amministrazione... in più il povero portatitlino non gradirà molto, con questo caldo, compilazioni massive. IMHO.
> 
> PS: Di openoffice vanno molto più che bene i binari! Tanto non si ha bisogno di performance estreme mentre si usa il pc come macchina da scrivere...
> 
> 

 

Appunto  :Smile: 

----------

## oleo

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> Il kernel può essere compilato tranquillamente con distcc. 
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> make CC=distcc -j4
> ...

 

L'ultima volta che avevo letto in merito alla compilazione con distcc SCONSIGLIAVANO il kernel e altri pacchetti che non ricordo. OpenOffice ho visto che non compila in modo distribuito sulla mia pelle!  :Smile: 

Ma...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   PS: Di openoffice vanno molto più che bene i binari! Tanto non si ha bisogno di performance estreme mentre si usa il pc come macchina da scrivere...
> 
>  
> 
> Appunto 

 

Eh eh... giusto! Era l'ora tarda   :Neutral: 

Comunque io distcc lo uso un po' per tutto e ho visto che molte parti di alcuni pacchetti non le compila con distcc... ultimamente ho preso un P4 3.6GHz e speravo di notare un enorme differenza in compilazione sulle altre macchine che sono un po' più datate... sopratutto sul server: un P3 933. In realtà qualcosa ovviamente fa ma molte cose vengono fatte in locale e in più c'è l'overhead di gestione della compilazione distribuita. Sono contento a metà, insomma... diciamo che sono sul "sempre meglio di niente". Oppure ho beccato solo i pacchetti sbagliati!

[EDIT]

Ora che mi viene in mente, un anno fa ho dovuto installare la gentoo (una delle mie prime installazioni) su una EPIA C3 @ 1GHz. Ovviamente ho usato distcc e, visto che ero all'università, avevo a disposizione una decina di macchine tra P3 e P4, più due portatili (P4 2.8 e Centrino 1.7). Il collo di bottiglia era la gestione che la EPIA doveva fare... naturalmente negli hosts avevo escluso la EPIA, in modo che dovesse solo gestire e non compilare. Ci ho messo una eternità lo stesso. Senza distcc può essere che fossi ancora là... ma questo non è dato sapersi.  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

la compilazione con distcc come quella su multi processori (veri o HT) dipende da come e' scritto un ebuild.

Se l'ebuild avra' istruzioni di compilazione con "make" allora possiamo scordarci qualunque beneficio.

Se l'ebuild avra' istruzioni di compilazione con "emake" allora andra' a considerare la variabile "MAKE_OPTS" e fara' partire + gcc alla volta (che siano remoti o locali)

uno script molto stupido che da un idea approssimativa di come portage sia impostato:

```

source /sbin/functions.sh

for x in `find /usr/portage/ -iname *$1*.ebuild`

do

        ebegin $x

        GREPPED=`grep "emake" $x`

        if [ "$GREPPED" ]

        then

                eend 0

        else

                eend 1

        fi

done

```

Se lo lanciate con un argomento cerchera' tutti i pacchetti contenenti la vostra stringa (./multi office)

quelli con ok lo supportano... quelli con !!... no.

(lo script e' molto semplice e potrebbe mostrare alcuni risultati errati)

Come si puo' vedere spesso il multi-proc e distcc a poco servono per colpa degli ebuild.

Ma perche' tutti gli ebuild non usano emake?

Perche' a volte e' un errore di chi fa l'ebuid!

A volte la compilazione distribuita fallisce! (e a volte alcuni ebuild standard con emake falliscono....e con make no!)

Non credo di aver detto strunzat  :Laughing:  (spero almeno  :Wink: )

----------

## -YoShi-

 *radiant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pentium II 350
> 
> - 128 MB RAM
> ...

 

E' fattibile, devi avere tanta ma tanta pazienza xò  :Smile:  Io ho un p3 500 e per compilare kdelibs ci ha messo 2 giorni..

Ero partito da stage3, poi emerge --sync e via con un -uDv world. Morale quasi una settimana di uptime a compilare.  :Cool: 

Ps. con 128 Mb fagli almeno 500 mb di swap!

----------

## radiant

 *Quote:*   

> il povero portatitlino non gradirà molto, con questo caldo, compilazioni massive. IMHO. 

 

Direi che non è il caso di stressarlo oltremodo.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  scheda i740

 

proudhomm: anche a te rallenta un casino a 24bpp? Ho letto non ricordo più dove che il driver standard di xorg lo fa, così ho settato a 16bpp. C'è per caso un modo per sfruttare meglio la cosa? (se hai qualche xorg.config da suggerire... magari!  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Ps. con 128 Mb fagli almeno 500 mb di swap!

 

YoShi (e altri...): Così tanto swap? Attualm. ho 256, c'è pericolo che non bastino (tanto per dire, in fase di compilazione)?

Lo'

----------

## SilverXXX

Se non compili in ram, non ci dovrebbero essere grossi problemi (magari evita di usare un DE pesante + relative desklet)

----------

## Diggs

radiant: no non m rallentava nulla.

Sinceramente non ricordo che impostazioni avevo messo: non uso gentoo da 5 mesi almeno.

Byez  :Wink: 

----------

## sanchan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se l'ebuild avra' istruzioni di compilazione con "make" allora possiamo scordarci qualunque beneficio.
> 
> Se l'ebuild avra' istruzioni di compilazione con "emake" allora andra' a considerare la variabile "MAKE_OPTS" e fara' partire + gcc alla volta (che siano remoti o locali)
> ...

 

Non esattamente. Spesso anche usando emake non viene eseguito in parallelo perché MAKE_OPTS viene filtrato. Non tutti i pacchetti supportano la compilazione parallela. Non è così semplice scrivere dei Makefile che abbiano dipendenze così perfette da permetterla.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma perche' tutti gli ebuild non usano emake?
> 
> Perche' a volte e' un errore di chi fa l'ebuid!
> ...

 

L'uso di emake al posto di make serve solo ad aggiungere dei parametri a make. Se quei parametri non servono o sono considerati pericolosi, si usa tranquillamente make al posto di emake.

----------

## xchris

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> Non esattamente. Spesso anche usando emake non viene eseguito in parallelo perché MAKE_OPTS viene filtrato. Non tutti i pacchetti supportano la compilazione parallela. Non è così semplice scrivere dei Makefile che abbiano dipendenze così perfette da permetterla.
> 
> 

 

ovviamente se si filtra MAKE_OPTS.. emake fa ben poco... ma che senso ha? (intendo dire... perche' usare emake per poi filtrare MAKE_OPTS quando puoi usare make direttamente?)

 *sanchan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'uso di emake al posto di make serve solo ad aggiungere dei parametri a make. Se quei parametri non servono o sono considerati pericolosi, si usa tranquillamente make al posto di emake.

 

non mi sembra di averti contradetto  :Smile: 

all 99% dei casi l'uso di emake/make deriva dalla esclusione/inclusione di MAKE_OPTS.

quali altri parametri influenza emake?

ciao

EDIT:

mi rispondo da solo..

questo e' il fantomatico emake

```

${MAKE:-make} ${MAKEOPTS} ${EXTRA_EMAKE} "$@"

```

al 99% dei casi conterrà -jN. (per pc standard intendo)

Quindi usare emake e poi filtrare MAKE_OPTS non avrebbe molto senso a mio avviso.

Ovviamente in linea teorica il discorso e' diverso e il modo in cui e' strutturato permette un utilizzo di emake migliore ma nella vita reale ho il forte dubbio che sia cosi! Magari dopo faccio uno scriptino per vedere effettivamente come e' messo portage.

Argomento interessante cmq... grazie per lo spunto.

ciao

----------

## tassoman

edit by randomaze: topic aperto il 22/08/05 di cui ho fatto il merge con i precedenti sull'argomento

Generalmente che percentuale di guadagno c'è pressapoco installando gentoo al posto di che so io.. debian, o un'altra distribuzione pachettizzata, su computer portatili vecchi, tipo P3 con 64Mb di ram?

Ho provato debian, ho provato ubuntu ma entrambe son davvero lente. Inoltre mi trovo robe che non mi servono e che poi devo andare a levare... tipo mdadm e supporto raid.

----------

## neryo

 *tassoman wrote:*   

> Generalmente che percentuale di guadagno c'è pressapoco installando gentoo al posto di che so io.. debian, o un'altra distribuzione pachettizzata, su computer portatili vecchi, tipo P3 con 64Mb di ram?
> 
> 

 

se ci devi compilare spesso evita gentoo.. in ogni caso quel pc e' lento, poi solo usarlo per una console con x... poi cmq i guadagni da compilazione ottimizzata sono abbastanza impercettibili a occhio umano..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Guglie

so che c'è chi ha installato gentoo su una macchina vecchia attaccando il suo hd a una macchina veloce, compilando tutto ben benino sulla macchina veloce e poi spostando l'hd di nuovo sulla macchina vecchia.

ovviamente si può fare se si vuole gentoo ad ogni costo, ma imho una debian o una slackware su un pc vecchio ci stanno meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## ka0s

che versioni consigliate per i pc vecchi? ad esempio su un P2 233 con 64 mb di ram?

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *tassoman wrote:*   

> Generalmente che percentuale di guadagno c'è pressapoco installando gentoo al posto di che so io.. debian, o un'altra distribuzione pachettizzata, su computer portatili vecchi, tipo P3 con 64Mb di ram?
> 
> Ho provato debian, ho provato ubuntu ma entrambe son davvero lente. Inoltre mi trovo robe che non mi servono e che poi devo andare a levare... tipo mdadm e supporto raid.

 

P3 e' una macchina vecchia????  :Neutral: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> che versioni consigliate per i pc vecchi? ad esempio su un P2 233 con 64 mb di ram?

 Se hai solo questo PC a disposizione, credo che debian o slax siano le più indicate. Altrimenti ci sono tante cose un po' porche che si possono fare, buildpkg in primis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ka0s

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *ka0s wrote:*   che versioni consigliate per i pc vecchi? ad esempio su un P2 233 con 64 mb di ram? Se hai solo questo PC a disposizione, credo che debian o slax siano le più indicate. Altrimenti ci sono tante cose un po' porche che si possono fare, buildpkg in primis 

 

è il pc piu vecchio che ho disponibile al momento (ed è inutilizzato)

potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa intendi con buildpkg?  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa intendi con buildpkg? 

 

prova a leggere questo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

----------

## Ic3M4n

io su un pentium2-450MHz ho provato mepis (una debian live) praticamente, con installazione su hd, una cosa impossibile da utilizzare. adesso ci ho messo gentoo, molto lavoro di distcc con il mio portatile, però un sistema funzionale e decisamente più scattante. logicamente tutti questi discorsi non sono da farsi riguardo alle distro come "fedora suse mandriva" che hanno eccellenti tool grafici che però hanno il peso di un boot con miriadi di servizi e quindi appesantimento generale della macchina. gentoo == scelgo io cosa mettere etc etc

----------

## ka0s

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  *ka0s wrote:*   potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa intendi con buildpkg?  
> 
> prova a leggere questo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

 

ah si con i pacchetti precompilati in modo da evitare la compilazione su macchine vecchie giusto?  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io con un p2 300 (0 333? non mi ricordo) ho messo la gentoo utilizzando binari creati dall'altro pc con quickpkg.

(puoi anche crearli automaticamente per tutto quello che compili con la FEATURES="buildpkg")

poi puoi esportarli automaticamente con un server ftp e settando nel make.conf del p2 PORTAGE_BINHOST.

Dover compilare tutti i pacchetti su una macchina del genere è un suicidio..

----------

## oRDeX

io ho avuto il coragggio di installare Gentoo su un pentiumMMX 166, partendo da stage 1, la causa è stata il disco di 1,4 GB che non permettevano altro...è stato per circa 5 o 6 giorni continui a compilare....ma dopodicchè, posso dire di essere stato bene..naturalmente emerge sync non l'ho mai fatto...però..ero contento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Giambo

 *ka0s wrote:*   

> che versioni consigliate per i pc vecchi? ad esempio su un P2 233 con 64 mb di ram?

 

Io usavo una debian (Si puo' dire debian qui  :Laughing:  ?). Come firewall, dhcp server, dns server, "router", e file server (Samba) andava benissimo !

Ovviamente ero partito con l'installazione minimale (Niente X, niente servizi inutili) e avevo ricompilato il kernel rendendolo il piu' "magro" possibile.

Cosa devi farci con quella macchina ?

----------

## GiRa

Io su un PC vecchio (e dovunque non voglio compilare) userei Slackware. Oppure Gentoo preparata su un'altra macchina.Last edited by GiRa on Wed Aug 24, 2005 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

probabilmente se ci racconti per che cosa lo useresti ci potrebbe esser utile.

Cmq se il PC è davvero datato ci sono queste 3 soluzioni che IMHO meritano attenzione

Feather Linux

Damn Small Linux

Puppy Linux

tutte e 3 sono liveCD peso piuma installabili su HD

----------

## funkoolow

uso gentoo su un vecchio duron@800 con 196mb di ram, principalmente come webserver per i miei spazietti web per i quali ho gestione dns. Non so quali siano le tue esigenze di velocità, ma per quello che serve a me fa un lavoro eccelso.

----------

## Lucha

ma facendo i pacchetti precompilati su un altro pc, non ci sono problemi di ottimizzazione -ad esempio sul computer "grosso" si ottimizza per p4 mentre il piccolo + un p2? In quel caso bisognerebbe cambiare le impostazioni di make.conf ogni volta che si vuole fare un pkg?  :Question: 

----------

## neryo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io con un p2 300 (0 333? non mi ricordo) ho messo la gentoo utilizzando binari creati dall'altro pc con quickpkg.
> 
> (puoi anche crearli automaticamente per tutto quello che compili con la FEATURES="buildpkg")
> 
> poi puoi esportarli automaticamente con un server ftp e settando nel make.conf del p2 PORTAGE_BINHOST.
> ...

 

questa se hai due macchina e' la soluzione migliore.. oppure...

esistono dei repository di pacchetti precompilati per gentoo..... tipo http://chinstrap.alternating.net/files/2005.0/grp/i686/ magari controlla che ci siano abbastanza software per quello che devi fare e sia piu o meno aggiornato... io ho trovato questo, ma ce ne sono altri....

aggiungi al tuo make.conf questa linea...

```
# echo PORTAGE_BINHOST=http://chinstrap.alternating.net/files/2005.0/grp >> /etc/make.conf
```

poi per emergere pacchetti binari se non erro usi...

```
# emerge -g pacchetto
```

----------

## ka0s

 *Giambo wrote:*   

>  *ka0s wrote:*   che versioni consigliate per i pc vecchi? ad esempio su un P2 233 con 64 mb di ram? 
> 
> Io usavo una debian (Si puo' dire debian qui  ?). Come firewall, dhcp server, dns server, "router", e file server (Samba) andava benissimo !
> 
> Ovviamente ero partito con l'installazione minimale (Niente X, niente servizi inutili) e avevo ricompilato il kernel rendendolo il piu' "magro" possibile.
> ...

 

mah... non lo so ancora  :Razz:  era così per provare, magari in futuro troverò un uso adatto...

magari tipo firewall o simile...

----------

## prada

Io ho un p2 350, ho messo una debian minimale e ho aggiunto inseguito x e fluxbox anche se adesso li ho rimossi. Devo dire che sono sorpreso dalla velocita, me la aspettavo piantata e invece con fluxbox va davvero bene (quasi come sul portatile da 1,6Ghz). Non mi riferisco ovviamente ai tempi di caricamento di x, ma alla velocita con cui caricava i pochi programmi che ho messo, forse per via dell'installazione super essenziale  :Smile: . Io ti consiglio debian su un pc vecchio visto che e compilata i386 e magari puoi rendere il kernel piu "snello" come e gia stato detto.

----------

## funkoolow

cmq, se è solo per fare da firewall, una volta mi era capitato di provare una distro che faceva solo quello e stava tutta intera su un floppy. mi pare si chiamasse........ un mom che cerco..... ah ecco, coyote linux.

SE devi farci solo un firewall eh, ma può esse che ho detto cmq una cavolata...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ka0s

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> cmq, se è solo per fare da firewall, una volta mi era capitato di provare una distro che faceva solo quello e stava tutta intera su un floppy. mi pare si chiamasse........ un mom che cerco..... ah ecco, coyote linux.
> 
> SE devi farci solo un firewall eh, ma può esse che ho detto cmq una cavolata... 

 

ok, era solo un'idea cmq... anche xè adibire un computer solo a firewall per me sarebbe un po' eccessivo  :Razz: 

cmq grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## akx

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> cmq, se è solo per fare da firewall, una volta mi era capitato di provare una distro che faceva solo quello e stava tutta intera su un floppy. mi pare si chiamasse........ un mom che cerco..... ah ecco, coyote linux.
> 
> SE devi farci solo un firewall eh, ma può esse che ho detto cmq una cavolata... 

 

Non dici una cavolata...confermo quel che hai postato

----------

## RexRocker

boh io uso gentoo su un p2 350 con 128 mb di ram e va bene per tutto, sever di stampa, backup, p2p e una volta come serverino web per piccole prove personali.

uso distcc con il PC "grosso" per velocizzare la compilazione cmq non mi ha mai dato grossi problemi.

ciao

Rex

----------

## tassoman

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> probabilmente se ci racconti per che cosa lo useresti ci potrebbe esser utile.
> 
> Cmq se il PC è davvero datato ci sono queste 3 soluzioni che IMHO meritano attenzione
> 
> Feather Linux
> ...

 

Si tratta di un laptop che vorrei usare per propagandare l'opensource  :Twisted Evil: 

Ovvero giro col laptop, miconnetto wifi agli access point degli amici e gli faccio vedere quanto è bello usare gnu/linux anche sui pc vecchi.

Bello inteso anche graficamente naturalmente, altrimenti mi dicono "sticazzi!"  :Embarassed: 

intanto guardo queste distrotte, al limite vedo se è il caso di una debianina con fluxbox

----------

## neryo

 *tassoman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tratta di un laptop che vorrei usare per propagandare l'opensource 
> 
> Ovvero giro col laptop, miconnetto wifi agli access point degli amici e gli faccio vedere quanto è bello usare gnu/linux anche sui pc vecchi.
> ...

 

mhhmm non mi sembra una gran pubblicita'... puoi ottenere lo stesso effetto facendogli provare un live cd..

----------

## tassoman

 *neryo wrote:*   

> mhhmm non mi sembra una gran pubblicita'... puoi ottenere lo stesso effetto facendogli provare un live cd..

 

Non vorrai mica che rimetta 98  :Wink: 

Che senso ha buttare un P3 è ancora discreto a parer mio come portatile.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## neryo

 *tassoman wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   mhhmm non mi sembra una gran pubblicita'... puoi ottenere lo stesso effetto facendogli provare un live cd.. 
> 
> Non vorrai mica che rimetta 98 
> 
> Che senso ha buttare un P3 è ancora discreto a parer mio come portatile. 

 

non e' che lo devi buttare, installa pure linux sopra al tuo pc.. ma sicuramente non lo usare come mezzo pubblicitario..  :Razz:  poi fluxbox non mi sembra un ambiente desktop capibile a chi usa tutti i giorni windows.. poi fai come vuoi!  :Wink: 

----------

## prada

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *tassoman wrote:*   
> 
> Si tratta di un laptop che vorrei usare per propagandare l'opensource 
> 
> Ovvero giro col laptop, miconnetto wifi agli access point degli amici e gli faccio vedere quanto è bello usare gnu/linux anche sui pc vecchi.
> ...

 

Io lascerei perdere fluxbox per quegli scopi, pero direi che un xfce4 vada piu che bene, lascerei perdere kde e gnome che risulterebbero troppo lenti, pero a mio avviso una debian (ha apt quindi puoi anche dire che i programmi si installano da soli in un attimo) con xfce o enlightenment (pero devi lavorare con le desklet perche da solo e un po scarso) fa la sua figura.

Io non ho molta fiducia nelle livecd, di positivo hanno che se giri con 3 cd puoi fare vedere 3 distro, pero sono molto lente e non mi colpirebbero molto.. Se pensi di orientarti alle livecd allora ti consiglio di provare a mettere kde e gnome (spazio permettendo) cosi gli fai vedere i due ambienti desktop prevalenti in un colpo solo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Io ho messo su gentoo su un pentium3 500mhz con 64 mb di ram e 10 gb di disco.

Cosa volete che vi dica...va che è una meraviglia!

Consiglio a tutti quelli che usano macchine datate di usre gentoo, per me è la miglio scelte poiche è la piu configurabile!!

Se è la piu configurabile va per forza meglio delle altre...

Ho compilato tutto con -Os(tutto da stage1) anche il kernel(odio genkernel a priori, anche se non l'ho mai usato) che ora pesa circa 1mb... sono stracontento. Ah si dimenticavo ho usato gentoo minimal x86 2005.1 e mi sono trovato davvero bene!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho compilato tutto con -Os(tutto da stage1) anche il kernel(odio genkernel a priori, anche se non l'ho mai usato) che ora pesa circa 1mb...

 

Cambiare le CFLAGS del kernel non é esattamente la cosa piú consigliata...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Capisco...

ma ti assicuro che ora il kernel è stra stabile e il sistema è mooolto reattivo.

Proprio un ottimo risultato. Per me sulle macchine vecchie la flag Os è un must.

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Capisco...
> 
> ma ti assicuro che ora il kernel è stra stabile e il sistema è mooolto reattivo.

 

Capisco e ci credo.

La mia non era una critica o una minaccia, piuttosto un promemoria: nel caso di qualche problema nel sistema ricorda che (oltre a tutte le altre possibili cause) hai anche un kenrel assolutamente non-standard  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Ci sarebbe anche questo thread "GENTOO su macchine datate..." in cui mi sono imbatutto per caso.

Sono tentato di fare il merge con questo visto che l'argomento é identico... che mi dite?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe anche questo thread "GENTOO su macchine datate..." in cui mi sono imbatutto per caso.
> 
> Sono tentato di fare il merge con questo visto che l'argomento é identico... che mi dite?

 

dico che non sarebbe una brutta idea.. almeno se si cerca qualcosa il forum e' meno dispersivo!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> dico che non sarebbe una brutta idea.. almeno se si cerca qualcosa il forum e' meno dispersivo! 

 

Trovato un altro Thread: Gentoo per resuscitare un vecchio pc?.

----------

## oRDeX

dice che non esiste

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> dice che non esiste

 

Probabilmente perché mi sono dilettato con il taglio e cucito e li ho messi tutti e tre insieme  :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

buongiorno, riesumo questo thread   :Embarassed: 

sono venuto in possesso di un hp vectra 400 (p2 400) da "routerizzare", ho appena lanciato il bootstrap  :Very Happy:  volevo farlo di notte. ma dopo 2 ore l' "update portage cache" era appena al 30%, e non capisco perchè.... tra l'altro l'attività di i/o era molto bassa, idem l'utilizzo della cpu, mha... il disco non ha settori danneggiati (controllato con badblocks) e la ram non da errori (memtest)...

Speriamo di giunger presto allo stage 3  :Smile: 

comunque ho preferito evitare il mio fidato XFS (nell'handbook consigliavano di usarlo solo su macchine potenti, ed era ciò che fin'ora avevo fatto) e ho ripiegato su raiser3, spero di non pentirmene..

----------

## Ty[L]eR

yeah, sistema bootabile in "sole" 25 ore... mo inizia la configurazione  :Wink: 

gentù, ai lav iù   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Io avrei fatto uno stage4 con un pc più potente e poi lo avrei portato lì.

----------

## bender86

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> comunque ho preferito evitare il mio fidato XFS (nell'handbook consigliavano di usarlo solo su macchine potenti, ed era ciò che fin'ora avevo fatto) e ho ripiegato su raiser3, spero di non pentirmene..

 

Non mi sembra che reiser sia molto più leggero sulla cpu, meglio ext2/3. Su un router, poi, potresti addirittura montare / in sola lettura e fare una partizione apposta per /var (e magari /tmp). Con un po' di impegno potresti addirittura configurarlo per montare /var in tmpfs, così da azzerare gli accessi al disco.

In ogni caso avrei anche io compilato il sistema su un'altra macchina, come sto facendo ora per un pentium mmx 166MHz.

----------

## Cadoro

Ma distcc mi funziona?!?!?! 

Sul monitor distcc vedo il load average aumentare e diminuire tra 0.5 e 4 ma non vedo altro che una scheda bianca senza niente.E non riesco a capire se funziona bah:(

Ho modificato il make.conf aggiungendo distcc e il numero di processi

```
MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="distcc"

```

Per il file di configurazione non ho toccato niente tranne che per una modifica per la rete locale

```
 DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.1.0/24
```

Ho poi aggiunto l'ip delle due macchine tra gli host con --set-hosts ....

Pentium 1.7 :

```

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aalib acpi alsa amarok apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dts eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn nautilus ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ruby samba sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

Pentium 2

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 Pentium II (Klamath)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt curl doc dri eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gtp imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis win32codecs xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ma proprio non capisco

----------

## lbenini

Personalmente ho lavorato molto con distcc e devo dire che su macchine estremamente eterogenee come potenza di calcolo il guadagno non è molto sensibile.

Ti consiglerei di smontare il disco della macchina vecchia e montarlo su quella più recente a cui hai accesso (magari evitando 64bit giusto per stare tranquilli)

Poi procedi all'installazione sul disco utilizzando la tua distribuzione normale (bè una shell) come una shell del boot cd 

(fdisk e bla bla...).

A lavoro finito (con i flag corretti) puoi spostare il disco. Se vuoi continuare ad usare il tuo sistema intanto che compila ti consiglio di ridurre di una unità il valore numerico associato a make -jX.

Per il filesystem ti consiglio di fare una prova con xfs, in quanto benchè usi un po' più di cpu rispetto a ext3 (non più di tanto... ho fatto dei test ma non li ho sotto mano), è estremamente più veloce per le letture/scritture andando a compensare un problema  (forse trascurato) delle macchine datate... non solo il processore ma anche i dischi sono lenti!

Alcuni consigli se hai voglia di fare un po' di prove possono essere 

1) Provare un gcc out-of-edge.

2) Compilare con -Os che riducendo lo spazio può (in certe circostanze) ridurre i tempi di caricamento.

3) Provare una distribuzione che ha mio parere su pc datati è difficilmente battile (slackware).

IMHO

----------

## Cadoro

Ho molti errori di parsing che significano secondo voi dipende dalla glib differenti?!?!?Le info le ho postate prima

```

Entity.cxx:517: error: parse error before `::' token

Entity.cxx: In member function `virtual void

   OpenSP::ExternalNonTextEntity::rcdataReference(OpenSP::ParserState&, const

   OpenSP::Ptr<OpenSP::EntityOrigin>&) const':

Entity.cxx:523: error: parse error before `::' token

Entity.cxx: In static member function `static void

   OpenSP::Entity::checkEntlvl(OpenSP::ParserState&)':

Entity.cxx:587: error: parse error before `::' token

Entity.cxx: In member function `Boolean

   OpenSP::Entity::checkNotOpen(OpenSP::ParserState&) const':

Entity.cxx:594: error: parse error before `::' token

Entity.cxx: In member function `virtual void

   OpenSP::InternalEntity::checkRef(OpenSP::ParserState&) const':

Entity.cxx:604: error: parse error before `::' token

Entity.cxx: In member function `virtual void

   OpenSP::ExternalEntity::checkRef(OpenSP::ParserState&) const':

Entity.cxx:610: error: parse error before `::' token

cc1plus: Permission denied: opening dependency file .deps/Entity.TPlo

distcc[15553] ERROR: compile Entity.cxx on localhost failed
```

----------

